# 28 Days Later



## tarabos (Jul 7, 2003)

saw the movie yesterday. without spoiling anything about the movie, i can say that if you are a horror movie fan, you will probably enjoy the movie.

i will also say, however, that the movie does not live up to it's trailer. it's not nearly as clever or unique as it's made out to be. yes, it has an interesting film style and was indeed pretty scary, but it was definitely not the scariest movie i have ever seen. 

basically, it starts off strong, and like most movies these days...it begines to fizzle out.

i would still recommend it though if you are a horror flick fan or you just want to bring a date to it so she can grab onto you during the scary parts...


----------



## Master of Blades (Jul 7, 2003)

Saw it about 6th months ago, been there, done that, go see Resident Evil  The only good thing about that movie was when he was walking around Central London.......But thats only cuz I knew the area :shrug:


----------



## fist of fury (Jul 9, 2003)

Saw it I thought it was better than resident evil myself. Hey MOB I'm guessing you refer to pharmacists as chemists over there?


----------



## Posiview (Jul 9, 2003)

I saw 28 days Later a few weeks ago; I'd give it 2 out of 10 (I thought the origional was much better).

Resident Evil was naff as well.  (Good games though!).

I also saw Gangs of New York over the weekend. Apart from Daniel Day Lewis' excellent performace, the film was quit week.


----------



## Master of Blades (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fist of fury _
> *Saw it I thought it was better than resident evil myself. Hey MOB I'm guessing you refer to pharmacists as chemists over there? *



Yup


----------



## tarabos (Jul 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Posiview _
> *I saw 28 days Later a few weeks ago; I'd give it 2 out of 10 (I thought the origional was much better).
> 
> Resident Evil was naff as well.  (Good games though!).
> ...



naff? :idunno:


----------



## Master of Blades (Jul 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tarabos _
> *naff? :idunno: *



Crap


----------



## Posiview (Jul 10, 2003)

> Crap



Just plain silly!:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Master of Blades (Jul 10, 2003)

Americans huh


----------



## Posiview (Jul 10, 2003)

> Americans huh



Americans - huh!!??


----------



## Master of Blades (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Posiview _
> *Americans - huh!!?? *



My point exactly


----------



## fist of fury (Jul 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Americans huh  *



if the british would learn to do and say things the right way, the American way it would be so much easier


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Jul 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tarabos _
> *
> i will also say, however, that the movie does not live up to it's trailer. it's not nearly as clever or unique as it's made out to be. yes, it has an interesting film style and was indeed pretty scary, but it was definitely not the scariest movie i have ever seen.
> 
> *



Hey! I just posted on the KatGurl's best movie thread about this flick.   

Let me reiterate, if it wasn't for that suck *** ending in *28 Days Later* it would rank right up there as one of my top horror movies, along with the Exorcist and Dawn of the Dead. Too bad about that ending. I guess we can now expect a sequel _*28 Days Later II*_ right? :shrug:


----------



## tarabos (Jul 29, 2003)

yup...the movie becomes like steven seagal vs. the turbo zombies and evil mercenaries at the end. started out well, and just went downhill from there...


----------

